# 2021 XPRESS H190B $ 31,680.00



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS XPRESS 190H IS READY TO GO FISHING HAS HUMMING BIRD DEPTH, TROLLING MOTOR, YAMAHA VF115LA MOTOR, PLENTY STORAGE, AND LIVE WELL, HURRY CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA 361-758-2140 $ 31,680.00*


----------

